# Curing/drying dilemma



## badseed (Aug 11, 2007)

hallo friends,

i've tried to do some homework on this but i'm afraid i'm too much of a noob to take the guesswork out of my problem.

I've come across a fair (hp) amount , and it smells like hay.    Now that i've read about how it happens, is it undoable?  Can you help me make it ..'proper' even after it's been clipped and cut?

Don't know what happened, but I can post a pic if that helps.  it's incredibly heavy and squishy, it doesn't smoke well either.  but i assume that's because of excess moisture?

help, please!


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey there badseed, You asked, and I found this for ya, hope it helps:

*Drying Marijuana After Harvest*

*You probably don't* want to smoke marijuana that is harsh and bad tasting. If you do not take time to dry the bud, you will not get the best possible smell and taste your crop is capable of producing.
Proper drying and curing will also ensure maximum potency of the marijuana you have grown. Marijuana is not potent just after harvest. Some of the THC is in a non-psychoactive acidic form. Drying marijuana the right way will convert the non-psychoactive acidic compounds into psychoactive THC.
The area where the drying is done should be dark. Light and high temperatures (higher than about 80 degrees) will cause THC to break down into less desirable chemicals, this will lower the potency of the finished product.
*A good way* to dry the crop is to hang the buds upside-down by the stem, from some string or wire. The drying marijuana must have some circulation blowing over it at all times. A gentle breeze that circulates over all the plants is necessary.
A fan or two will circulate air within the drying room. Fans will aid in drying the plants evenly, and reducing the chances of mold. If mold starts and is allowed to grow, it might ruin all of your crop. Mold looks like white fuzz and has an odor that is unpleasant.
You will have to keep the temperature and humidity within a certain range for optimal results. Conditions should remain constantly somewhere within the following ranges, temperature should be between 65-75 degrees F, relative humidity should be between 45%-55%.
*At temperatures lower* than 65 degrees, drying time will be lengthened. At temperatures higher than 75 degrees, the heat will cause the outer portion of the bud to dry quicker than the inner part, and the taste will suffer.
At humidity levels lower than 45%, the marijuana will dry too fast and the taste will suffer. At humidity levels higher than 55%, the marijuana will take a long time to dry, and it will be prone to mold.



smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Mutt (Aug 11, 2007)

Great reply KK 
Can I add that the humid of the drying area will rise (evaporation) so if in a low humid area...a good way is to hang them in a cardboard box with openings either side. just use string. sure you get the idea.
found that the buds will supply on there own the nec. humidity to keep em to dry just fine.....then when the stems "snap" when you bend em (about 5-7 days...sometimes a lil longer) put em into a jar. Seal em up. 2X a day give em a shake open the lid (burping) (at least a month...no harvest ain't over yet bubba  )  and seal em back up....if you have condensation then they weren't hung long enough.
hope i helped a lil
(BTW good cure can take months.....know a few peeps around the boards that cure for a year....but there pallette is very fine tuned ..yi'm sure i'll get a rise out the ones i'm talkin about lol....i don't have that kinda patience lol )

The better the cure the higher the potency, better taste, smoother smoke...just better all around. it's what seperates us from the mexican commercial growers


----------



## badseed (Aug 11, 2007)

thanks for the quick replies, currently they're sitting in freezer bags -open not closed- I give them a shake, when I remember.  It sounds like I should get something a little more breathable, like cardboard or paper bags.



the subtext seems to be all is not lost, which is good.  because i'd hate to pass on scrub bud.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 11, 2007)

when my "burpin jar" is full I'll snap a pic....wifey bought it for me. love that jar. you'll notice many on here have a special curing jar or two. Heck I'm gonna start a thread on it now...might be a cool thread.


----------



## smokeytheherb (Aug 12, 2007)

the hay smell sometimes comes from when there is still a decent amount of leaf on the bud, i have noticed it sometimes in the stuff i can get around here


----------



## Capone (Aug 13, 2007)

The better the cure the higher the potency, better taste, smoother smoke...just better all around. it's what seperates us from the mexican commercial growers [/quote]

 Whats that supposed to mean?> im Mexican:chuck:


----------

